# SOCIAL My favourite YouTube video today



## MapleDots__ (Oct 4, 2021)

Serving of insects anyone?


----------



## Nafti (Oct 4, 2021)

How long can you hold your breath? 


https://youtu.be/uU1X4Jr0KoU


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 14, 2021)

Metal music in 2021. 

5+ million views in a month.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 14, 2021)

Why the hell do I like that video?


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 14, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Why the hell do I like that video?



Because it's ridiculous and awesome at the same time... lol


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 14, 2021)

new take on the old Devo Whip It video?  or a bad Saturday Night Live sketch?


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 15, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> new take on the old Devo Whip It video?



Different genre but great analogy... lol


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 17, 2021)

Anybody remember this?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 17, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> Anybody remember this?



OMG, that actually made me laugh

Tucker is an idiot, George is one cool cat


----------



## jaydub__ (Oct 18, 2021)

That is a kinder gentler TC…he is total vitriol now.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 27, 2021)

The one giraffe takes out the others leg


----------



## silentg__ (Oct 27, 2021)

Scooby Doo visits the mall


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 27, 2021)

Does everyone see the same Ahrefs ad when it starts? Quite targeted. Don't have a subscription atm but I previously did.


----------



## Esdiel (Nov 5, 2021)

Andrew Rosener’s theme song whenever he makes a big sale:


----------



## Esdiel (Nov 5, 2021)

Here’s the actual music video, in case anyone is feeling gangsta like Rosener today:


----------



## silentg__ (Nov 7, 2021)

[twitter=https://twitter.com/slender_sherbet/status/1456992720937959424][/twitter]


----------



## Groot (Nov 8, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC3E2qTCIY8


----------



## Esdiel (Nov 13, 2021)

Interesting hearing it come from his mouth. And yes, I'm fully vaccinated:


----------



## Nafti (Nov 13, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> Interesting hearing it come from his mouth. And yes, I'm fully vaccinated:



I’ve never been a fan of his! There is just something about him that irks me! He kind of reminds me of some families that have that creepy Uncle who you don’t want at the dinner table around Christmas!


----------



## Esdiel (Nov 13, 2021)

I never cared too much but I think I like Bill Gates.

People have always said it's not fair that people like Bill made millions a minute, while others starve, etc. And that billionaires should share their wealth or do some good with their money... And now that Bill is actually using his money for good causes, people are still pissed and thinks it's all an evil plot. The "poor" guy can't win no matter what he does.


----------



## Esdiel (Nov 14, 2021)

On a lighter note, here's some "meowsic" you guys. 

The guy is a new youtube sensation from South Africa. He uses animal sounds and similar weird things to make music. It's something else but he's pretty talented. There's a lot more, but this was the first song to get my attention:


----------



## Eby__ (Nov 14, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> The guy is a new youtube sensation from South Africa. He uses animal sounds and similar weird things to make music. It's something else but he's pretty talented. There's a lot more, but this was the first song to get my attention:



Very talented indeed..watched four of his videos..pretty addictive. The harmony was great too.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 11, 2022)

UK Dragon gives **** to an entrepreneur during her pitch for not owning the company's matching domain name.

Her company name is Smile Time but she uses smiletimeteeth.com. 

A few notable quotes from the dragon:



> I noticed that you got SmileTimeTeeth.com, but you haven’t got SmileTime.com.





> Why didn’t you get that? You’re a lawyer! That’s one of the first things you do to protect your business.



She explained how they changed names at one point  (Small Time Teeth to Smile Time) and how it was too complicated to change domains once they were generating sales as it would disrupt her business, to which he says:



> You at least buy the domain and redirect it! At least you've protected it. That's a big trigger for me that you haven't got that, so on that basis I'm out."




Relevant part begins 6 minutes in:






Credit to James Iles who wrote a piece about it:
https://jamesnames.com/2022/02/entr...-opportunity-for-not-owning-the-right-domain/


----------



## FM__ (Feb 11, 2022)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> On a lighter note, here's some "meowsic" you guys.
> 
> The guy is a new youtube sensation from South Africa. He uses animal sounds and similar weird things to make music. It's something else but he's pretty talented. There's a lot more, but this was the first song to get my attention:



My favourite video by The Kiffness is this dog one though:


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 11, 2022)

FM said:
			
		

> My favourite video by The Kiffness is this dog one though:



LMAO. Love it. 

There were so many more of his videos I wanted to post here but I didn't want to over do it. lol

That dog one is awesome but i think my favourite is the "International Symphonic Mashup" of the Alugalug Cat song i already shared. Or maybe i just have a mega crush on the girl rockin' the violin lol:


----------



## mcm (Feb 12, 2022)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> UK Dragon gives **** to an entrepreneur during her pitch for not owning the company's matching domain name.



I am somewhat disappointed with this pitch. The founder is acting like she came up with some revolutionary oral hygiene technology when all she did was go on Alibaba and bought teeth whitening kits.


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 12, 2022)

mcm said:
			
		

> I am somewhat disappointed with this pitch. The founder is acting like she came up with some revolutionary oral hygiene technology when all she did was go on Alibaba and bought teeth whitening kits.



I haven't watched it, but occasionally someone completely undeserving slips through the cracks.  That's probably the fault of the producers, or maybe a lack of enough good pitches.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 22, 2022)

Saw Domain Gang share this on Twitter lol


----------



## Esdiel (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## MapleDots__ (Apr 28, 2022)

I hope a lot of the twitter holier than thou censors fear for their jobs


----------



## Esdiel (Apr 28, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I hope a lot of the twitter holier than thou censors fear for their jobs



This is the funniest part about that video:


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 12, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3178274372431727


----------



## jaydub__ (Aug 12, 2022)

Saw this and I think the future of rock might be in good hands
Okeefe music foundation doing a Tool cover..


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 8, 2022)

YouTube Shorts are now supported


----------

